# Any tonal difference between pole pieces? (Dimarzio hex vs. screw)



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 10, 2015)

Just wondering if there's a big tonal difference or reasoning between different pole pieces used by Dimarzio? So the Air Norton has the screw while the liquifire has the hex. There's lots of other examples but just picked those two pickups. Does anyone know the reasoning behind using one type over the other?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 10, 2015)

My guess would be that if there is a difference it would be very very small because the difference in the shapes of those pieces doesn't seem like it would be enough to translate to an audible difference via the human ear. 

I could be 100% wrong on that though.

I was always under the impression that the difference you noted was just a style choice.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 10, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> My guess would be that if there is a difference it would be very very small because the difference in the shapes of those pieces doesn't seem like it would be enough to translate to an audible difference via the human ear.
> 
> I could be 100% wrong on that though.
> 
> I was always under the impression that the difference you noted was just a style choice.



Yeah, I'm sure it is negligible if there is a difference. But inquiring minds always want to know! 

I did some reading via the interwebz and of course different metal used in the pole pieces would make a difference in tone, but I'm assuming Dimarzio would use the same metal here (course I could certainly be wrong).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 10, 2015)

Well that actually might be something worth looking into if you're interested. It could very well be that the reason they have different shaped heads is that they're made of different metals and it's easier to keep things straight by marking the heads differently... 

That's also left field speculation, though. 

But you get one more free bump so maybe one of the smarter (than me) members will have more input.


----------



## Zhysick (Mar 10, 2015)

I will quote myself from another thread:



Zhysick said:


> I've done it. (changing the screws).
> 
> So yes, I can say that changing the screws/bolts make a dramatic change in the pickup attack/character. It is going to sound the same, but socket head screws or bolts have a sharper/clearer attack (good for wound strings and downtunings) and fillister head screws have a rounder attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 11, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> I will quote myself from another thread:




Thanks bro! Might explain why I really like the sound of D'activators in the bridge but I really like the Air Norton, Illuminators in the neck position.


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 11, 2015)

Not my area of expertise, but I would think the shape of the screw head would have some bearing on the shape of the magnetic field, while the size of the threaded portion and alloy would have a lot to do with the strength of the field.

-m


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 11, 2015)

I think i'll carry on believing it makes no difference to help keep my sanity intact...


----------



## benny (Mar 11, 2015)

Good question. I've wondered the same thing since I prefer the look of hex bolts. I would expect not much difference if the alloys are the same. 

Maybe if enough people asked Tim from BKP to do a comparison video of hex bolts and fillister screws, then he would do it. Same style as their covered vs uncovered pickup video.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 11, 2015)

A bunch of people on the Duncan forums seem to think the pole pieces make a pretty big difference, plus I'm pretty sure the Full Shred is a Custom 5 with hex poles (or something like that) 

I'd certainly like to try out some regular hex poles on something like an TZ/AN set or Duncan Invader, which has _huge_ pole pieces.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 12, 2015)

They make a difference. Try it for yourself... it's cheap.

Head shape/size, length, and material composition all have an effect.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 12, 2015)

If changing the proximity of the screws to the strings affects how the pickup reacts, why shouldn't changing the screws' form or alloy also affect tone?

The real question here is not "does it affects tone or not", but how will it affect tone.


----------



## Atomic Kemper (Mar 12, 2015)

The subtleties will most likely be insignificant, negligible or even inaudible (unless your rig is top notch, maybe the digital monsters , I'd say if it consists of a Kemper  [or axe-fx  ;P ] and a great Frfr OR a high end stack like Marshall or Mesa boogie)

Zhysic made a great post , and the others all point to the ^ previous question : how/what happens with different pole shapes?

With that said, I love Dimarzio and there are differences in their pups, obviously, but I think a lot of times its aesthetics. A lot of the lower end pups for example are blacked out (breed, ibz made for ibby) and they look cool but suck. The best pups look "normal" in comparison 

Again, the model and guitar often are paired with a marketing target , like JP guitars are a bit different , especially the masterpiece majesty being #1 axe imho, and up until the majesty the LF/CL were more edgy looking since he's a shredder . I love the bridge and it's naybe the best Dimarzio bridge for high gain probably in part to the full bar...

That brings me to a slightly different company but related point - Lace bar pups are a perfect example of the difference construction or design can facilitate: while I use and own more Dimarzio and EMG pups , the Lace pups blew everything away. Silent, noiseless, extremely bright and clear , through gain and single coil modes great ..... So traditional passive (Dimarzio, SD), active (EMG,SD, did Dimarzio release an active ?), and this new passive generation (lace, aura, qtune.etc), obviously have many differences in every regard

So I also would prefer my sanity so unless you consider EVERYTHING in the electrics dept[pups metal , magnet, design, caps, pots, guitar wood, string type/metals/wound), AND the amplification it's very hard to think a hex will sound much different than a circle if all other things are same considered

Great question !


----------



## odibrom (Mar 12, 2015)

I remember someone removing all the screws from a humbucker and saying it became to sound like a tele single coil. There are videos on youtube about it...

Found these ones on the subject.

The first one adresses the subject at 7 minutes

This one is pretty direct, but I think is mislabeled on subtitles...

This one is the first I've seen on the subject... please, keep it objective...


----------



## dimitrio (Mar 15, 2015)

Should be a difference, but really minor. the guys from BKP were confirming that in some threads.


----------

